# TV Progs



## anthodavis (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen that just left India and moved to Bangkok, Thailand.

Recently, subscribed to the True Visions cable channels but realised many of the channels I am interested in is not available.

I am wondering if there are anyone here that can provide a solution to get the necessary tv programs especially from India and also British channels such as Sky Sports etc.

I heard previously that there is those boxes available for viewing of overseas channels. Any idea where to get it?

Many thanks,
Davis


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I've had True Visions satellite for 8 years. It does leave much to be desired even with the Gold and Platinum programs. And, through the years, they eliminate channels and raise prices. I have found not other, however.

I know you can use an internet streaming system but you really need a screaming fast internet connection.


----------



## c00pal00p (Dec 28, 2016)

Try an IPTV service there a lots available just have a look on you tube.

I pay around $10 per month on a paid service got more than enough channels from UK and US


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

anthodavis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a UK citizen that just left India and moved to Bangkok, Thailand.
> 
> ...


eBay or Amazon. There are literally hundreds of boxes. I find the Xiaomi the best in Thailand.


----------

